# Gas Powered Genny



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a genny and not wanting to have a petrol can in the m-home and having a 60ltr gas tank on board was wandering about a gas powered genny.
I have had a search around but not found much on said item. 
Has anyone had one fit? What do you think? What size are they and could I fit one in my Hymer B584 gas bottle locker? Are they worth it and are they noisy?
Any info please     

Cheers.

Johnny F


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have an LPG converted Honda EU10i genny from Edge Technology:
http://www.edgetechnology.co.uk/honda/hondaeu10i.htm

Reliable & the quietest genny made (along with a similar Yamaha) - though all gennies are noisy. I run it off the single Gaslow refillable cylinder I use in the van.

Dave


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Johnny,
I have a Gas Genny on my Autotrail chieftain I find it very quiet compared to the diesel or petrol one I had, Its a 2.5kw output (runs every thing I want it is fitted into the locker under the rear bed.

Here is a company that do them http://www.power4motorhomes.co.uk/onboard.htm

Vince


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Vince, that looks a blooming good idea,could you tell me what model genny do you have & how does it exhaust.
Thanks,Gary.


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Gary will do as soon as I get it back from Brownhills, in for summer alterations (Aircon, Satellite, Awning and top box) also to make room for Julie's wheelchair.

Vince


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Ok,thanks for that Vince.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johny 

I have a Honda 2KW modified for gas by Brown power of Rugby. I use mine from the -BQ point on my truck. I put a gert chain on the chassis to keep it from straying. As for noise I wouldn't like to place a bet on whether it was quieter before or after conversion. It is worth converting so you don't have the lingering pong of petrol. 

Kind regards


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"It is worth converting so you don't have the lingering pong of petrol."

Richard,

Spot-on; I don't think this advantage has been stressed enough on MHF in the past.

Dave


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I have been told of one that runs as quiet as a fridge fan. Anyone heard of this?
Thanks again.
Johnny F


----------



## CherryPirate (May 19, 2005)

Have you thought about a fuel cell. They are really clean and quiet. No smells and are now coming down in price and comparable to a converted generator. Transleisure are selling them at the following link:

www.transleisure.co.uk/product/EFOY+Smart+Fuel+Cells.html

Regards

Colin


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"comparable to a converted generator"

It depends on what basis you are comparing.

Personally I wouldn't pay £2200 to charge my batteries at a miserly 4 amps using over a litre of methanol a day, but each to their own.

Dave


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

*generators*

This site gives "1600 Wh/day" as the output of the largest model. This works out to about 66W. Good for battery charging but it would not operate many TV's etc. Perhaps a computer but not the kettle.


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Installed LPG generators*



sersol said:


> Hi Vince, that looks a blooming good idea,could you tell me what model genny do you have & how does it exhaust.
> Thanks,Gary.


I had an Onan 2kw LPG generator in a previous MH. It could be installed either in a ventilated locker (exhausting through a hole in the floor) or underslung beneath the MH floor, which was the way we had it. These things are expensive for what they do (it was over £2000 ten years ago) but they do the job without fuss and withot much noise.

I took mine off the MH before selling it and it has been stored in my garage ever since; the idea was to install in the next MH but our new one will not take it. The generator is for sale if anyone would like it.

Stuart


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "comparable to a converted generator"
> 
> It depends on what basis you are comparing.
> 
> ...


That right! I use an EFOY, Why?

Its quite!
Its efficient!
It gives me the power I need!
Enviromentally its cleaner than LPG, Petrol or Diesel.

But I also understand that we all have different priorities and needs, my Father for example uses a conventional generator.

We also offer petrol, diesel and lpg genny's as well as a range of solar panels.

Its about making informed decisions based on your own requirements.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hello all,

Without wanting to alienate myself from everybody, but why would you want to have a 2-3 kw generator belting away in your Motorhome?? 

I thought the idea was to get away from it all and find a bit of peace and quiet! The previous owner of my MH had fitted a Dometic TEC29, a fantastic piece of kit, but whisper quiet my foot! I hated it and sold it on Ebay!

I find that an inverter and a 130 AH battery does all that I require ie TV, satellite receiver and laptop and its a lot quieter! 

I will now put my tin hat on and await the flak 8O 

Neil


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

My 150w solar panel and 1500w and 300w inverters give me all the control i need for a quiet and peaceful time in our m/h, i certainly would not like a genny buzzing around in the background gas, lpg or diesel.

Bob


----------

